# Does Spam Count?



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

If I receive an e-mail notification of a new post on a thread for which I have a subscription I need to visit the thread or I won't receive any more notifications correct? 

What if the post is spam (like the never-ending Nike Shoe junk)? If I just delete the e-mail and don't visit the thread, will future notifications stop coming?

TIA!


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

AFAIK you will get a new notification everytime a new reply is posted.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

The software can't tell the post is spam, it treats it the same as any post.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks Mike, makes sense. So that means (based on the quote from a notification e-mail below) that I need to visit the thread in order to continue to receive new post notifications correct?



> There may be other replies also, but you will not receive any more notifications until you visit the forum again.
> 
> Yours,
> TiVo Community team


Or as Ciper mentioned, do we now continue to receive notices no matter what?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

No, you just need to log into the forum to reset the counter.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Mike Lang said:


> No, you just need to log into the forum to reset the counter.


Got it. Thanks again! :up:


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

No problem.


----------

